# Lucino Conversion



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

For those of you who has the time(and money):

http://www.moldynamics.com/models/nissan/lucino.shtml


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

thank you I have been lookin for this for a long ass time....damn you just hooked me up .......


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Green_Lantern said:


> *For those of you who has the time(and money):
> 
> http://www.moldynamics.com/models/nissan/lucino.shtml *


You are welcome. I wonder how much those things cost?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

what the hell, thats just a www.erebunicorp.com GTR kit?!


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *what the hell, thats just a www.erebunicorp.com GTR kit?! *


Holy SH!T 

Didn't even notice that one...whoa.

They even ripped two of the pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

oh damn you are right.,..... it is the same one.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

lucino in mexico









lucino in japan..this is how i want my 200









too lifted but damn i want those rims...








more japan lucino...DASH damn dats bad ass...


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

<salivating> <Homer like voice> Ohhhh....

Why did the US market get shafted like this?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

You guys know wher to get those all amber turns?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

In Japan.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *You guys know wher to get those all amber turns? *


Or you could paint them yourself.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DAAAAAAMN !!!!! I WANT THAT CLUSTER !!!! LOOK SO DOPE !!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

liuspeed, why dont you find one? it seems like you can get anything, anyways!.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those things are hard to find.... plus distributors dont carry them ..


----------

